# I have tickets for the Met and can't go (Nov. 2 and 4)



## Guest (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi,

I have tickets for the Met on November 2nd (Madama Butterfly) and 4th (Exterminating Angel). Individual tickets. Paid $230 total. Can't come! 

Let me know if you're interested. 

Frederic


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

It will be with Hui He in the title role in Madama Butterfly.
Ermonella Jaho will sing it next year.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Do you have to go to the vet?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2017)

free tickets anyone?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DoReFaMi said:


> free tickets anyone?


Don't you have a website over there, like a free market place, so you can sell them closer to home.....?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Should be in classifieds, I think.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Or the opera thread.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Are your 11/4 matinee or evening? (Seeng Angela Hewitt that evening.)


----------

